# Amazon Warehouse DSD1 reopening March 15 in RB



## magmara (Mar 5, 2017)

Amazon DSD1, formerly in Miramar, is reopening in Rancho Bernardo tomorrow. Got this email this morning.

----------

*Your Delivery Station Has Moved*

Starting *tomorrow, Wednesday, March 15,* your Delivery Station will be moved. Simply sign out and back into the Amazon Flex app and the new location will automatically update for your next block.

*About Miramar (DSD1)*


*Located Details:* 16550 Via Esprillo San Diego, CA 92127
*Entrance Details:* A yard marshal will be posted to provide directions when you arrive at the Delivery Station.

If, for any reason, you are not able to delivery from the new location, you can clear your availability in the Amazon Flex app so no delivery blocks are offered to you.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact us via the app or by emailing.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us.

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

New location is terrible in my opinion. Traffic traffic traffic.


----------



## magmara (Mar 5, 2017)

The entrance is on Via Del Campo, not Via Esprillo.


----------

